# Long coat or long stock? Or 'plushy' stock coat



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Potential pup...just wondering what kind of coat she may have. Breeder says long haired.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Hard to tell from the photos, and it's a tough age to make the call, but she definitely could be a longcoat. Lots of fuzz around the ears, but that could just be puppy fuzz, too.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

True long hair German shepherds do not have an undercoat. Long stock coat (plush coat) have undercoats. Hard to predict at this age. What type of coats are in the pedigree?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Doc said:


> True long hair German shepherds do not have an undercoat. Long stock coat (plush coat) have undercoats. Hard to predict at this age. What type of coats are in the pedigree?


Umm all stock coats, definitely not really short stock ones though. Some might be long stock.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Hard to tell from the photos, and it's a tough age to make the call, but she definitely could be a longcoat. Lots of fuzz around the ears, but that could just be puppy fuzz, too.


Yeah that's why I posted, I was having a hard time trying to figure it out.  she doesn't seem to have like the curly hair some long hair pups have.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks like a Longcoat to me, but I'd pass, based on what you posted in your other thread.


----------

